# families who have moved to cyprus.



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

hi, are there any families out there who have moved from the uk to cyprus? we would love to hear from you to find out if it is possible for us to make the move with 3 children? from claire & Andrew.x


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't moved to cyprus but have moved around Europe with twins (I now have a 3rd child). The first time we moved, my kids were 4, the second time they were 6. This time they will probably be 9 and my little one will be under a year old.

Kids adapt easily  Don't worry about them, they'll be absolutely fine 

Good luck with your adventure 

Aly


----------



## sally456 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Claire & Andrew

Speaking through experience...2 years ago i moved from Spain to Cyprus where i had my first child who is now 1 year old. I love the culture, the people, and deffinately the sun! It will be a stressful move especially with 3 children. But just like Aly said in the previous post, kids adapt easily and i cant wait for my little girl to grow up and start school which is only round the corner from our Villa. There's so much to do for children yound and old so im sure they'll be fine!

People will have different views and opinions on living life out in Cyprus whether its crime, prices, or boredom, but in my opinion i have lived here for the past 2 years and ive loved every minute of it, its a perfect place for families!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, are there any families out there who have moved from the uk to cyprus? we would love to hear from you to find out if it is possible for us to make the move with 3 children? from claire & Andrew.x


When my sons were growing up we moved all over the world and found that they never had any trouble adapting to the new country or finidng new friends.
I beleive that the experience made them the men they are today, much more open minded than people who have never left the village or town they were born in.
Go for it. Its an adventure. Life is for living not regretting what might have been.
Just make sure that you do your research and choose the right area for your circumstances.
Feel free to pick my brains about anything that you need to know.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

alarholm said:


> I haven't moved to cyprus but have moved around Europe with twins (I now have a 3rd child). The first time we moved, my kids were 4, the second time they were 6. This time they will probably be 9 and my little one will be under a year old.
> 
> Kids adapt easily  Don't worry about them, they'll be absolutely fine
> 
> ...


hi Aly, thanks for your reply, you are right, kids do adopt easily, and i think this will be a good experiance for them, we're almost sure that we are going to go for it, just need to do some more research, good luck with your next move, have a fab time. claire.x


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

sally456 said:


> Hi Claire & Andrew
> 
> Speaking through experience...2 years ago i moved from Spain to Cyprus where i had my first child who is now 1 year old. I love the culture, the people, and deffinately the sun! It will be a stressful move especially with 3 children. But just like Aly said in the previous post, kids adapt easily and i cant wait for my little girl to grow up and start school which is only round the corner from our Villa. There's so much to do for children yound and old so im sure they'll be fine!
> 
> People will have different views and opinions on living life out in Cyprus whether its crime, prices, or boredom, but in my opinion i have lived here for the past 2 years and ive loved every minute of it, its a perfect place for families!


hi sally, thanks for your reply, can i ask you a few more questions please, you obviously speak english, can you speak greek too? will your daughter go to a Greek school? Do you know any people in Cyprus who only speak english and send their children to Greek schools? are there many english kids in Greek schools? sorry for asking so many questions but im unsure what to do about schooling for my children...thanks! 
claire & Andrew.


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> When my sons were growing up we moved all over the world and found that they never had any trouble adapting to the new country or finidng new friends.
> I beleive that the experience made them the men they are today, much more open minded than people who have never left the village or town they were born in.
> Go for it. Its an adventure. Life is for living not regretting what might have been.
> Just make sure that you do your research and choose the right area for your circumstances.
> ...


Hi veronica, thanks for your replys, i think we all need to experiance something new so we're really starting to set our minds on living in cyprus, we wouldnt buy for a while, we would prefer to rent until we find jobs and settle the kids, im assuming your in the property business from your website, and am wondering if you could give us some ideas on rental prices? thanks, claire.x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> Hi veronica, thanks for your replys, i think we all need to experiance something new so we're really starting to set our minds on living in cyprus, we wouldnt buy for a while, we would prefer to rent until we find jobs and settle the kids, im assuming your in the property business from your website, and am wondering if you could give us some ideas on rental prices? thanks, claire.x


With 3 children you will obviously need a 3 bedroom property.
If you are happy with an apartment or townhouse with communal pool you should allow around €600-€700 per month.

regards Veronica


----------

